# He did it AGAIN! (but is this progress?)



## spearcarrier (Apr 6, 2012)

Okay, y'all know I'm all about the whole "he doesn't listen to meeee" thing. This is the first way it happened today.

We didn't have chairs for our table, and I was tired of it so went through a lot of trouble to find some. $50. The last of my moula, is all I can say. But it led me to look at the site I found and lust over other bits of furniture I wish we could have, one of them an entertainment center. (The bane of my existence is the lack of places to put things around here.)

Being as this is also a thing he lusts for, I showed it to him. We looked in awe at the pretty picture, drool flowing down our chins alike. Perhaps his was flowing faster than mine.

And I said, "But it's too big." I eyed what's considered our living room. I pointed to one wall. "Unless we moved everything and put it there."

My husband, who had been looking directly at me as I spoke, then turned and looked at the wall. He said, "It's too big. Unless we put it over there -" as if I hadn't said a word.

...

"I said that," I said.

To which he paused, mentally rechecked in a visible way, and said, "You did. Uh... You were pointing.. no, wait... I... thought you were... uh.. yeah. You said that."

We both laughed. The obvious catch and effort was too funny to get upset at.

But.... yeah. He got ice cream today.  

Even if he DID do it again later in regards to the bank account, costing us large amounts and putting us below the barrel. (Which is the biggest beef I have with the communication problem.) But, ah, that was too funny. Just too too funny.


----------

